# Web-based Slide Show Creation & Hosting?



## distant.star (Dec 10, 2012)

.
I'm looking for suggestions, recommendations, information, etc. about creating a still pictures slide show that can be accessed on the Web. The only thing I've ever done related was a simple slide show with accompanying music using the standard Windows 7 media software, and I don't think there's a way to access that via Web.

The project is a "year in the life of a farmer's market." Most Saturday mornings this year I went to a local farm market and took pictures. I've got everything from tomato plants and spring peas in May to sweat-drenched shoppers/workers in August to Christmas wreaths carried by gloved hands n November. I've got 3000 images I'll have to cull down into the five to 10 minute range.

I'd like to put some music behind it, but I don't want to pay royalties for owned works. I understand there is public domain stuff around. Also, if possible, I'd like the ability to add my own voice-over.

This isn't being sold to anyone, and there's no commercial aspect involved. I'd just put it on the Web the same way I do with my photo site. My two hosting options, if they are options, are Smugmug where I have my photo galleries and Wordpress where I put my ravings and ranting into words.

If there's something free that can do this, I'd like to know. Failing that, I'm guessing there must be some sort of software that can be purchased -- economically, of course.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## distant.star (Dec 24, 2012)

.
Since no one seems to know, here's something I've come up with, finally:

http://www.photodex.com/proshow/compare

I'll probably go with the ProShow Gold.


----------



## awinphoto (Dec 24, 2012)

I didn't see your original post. A lot of pros use animoto. Creates HD video slideshows. Incorporates video and photos. They host the videos but you can control the themes, includes royalty free music, and you can download if you like and upload to YouTube/Vimeo if you wish.


----------



## distant.star (Dec 24, 2012)

.
Thanks Awin. I'll look into that.

It appears the programs turn a slide show into video format -- so any video host will do. I can even use Smugmug where I store my image files.


----------



## jonathan7007 (Dec 27, 2012)

Distant Star,
I heard good things about ProShow so bought that. Animoto hosting seems like it might be an issue for my customers I expect I will I do such "shows" for paying customers. But the real estate industry wants hosting, as they can't do that themselves. Individuals not at all.

I did my first quick show the other day and I can see that there is a lot of customization possible. I can't compare the two production environments but you'll be able to do a lot with ProShow. I use "gold", too. Don't yet see anything I'd have to have in the next level, ""Producer"(?)

Note that I should have built a little extra "canvas" on my tighter verticals as the upper and lower edges will quickly roll up or down during many transitions. Horizontals no issue seen.

There are a lot of people using ProShow to produce event "video" or slide shows. It can render a show on a menued DVD, too.

I have no connection to ProShow's creators.

Jonathan7007


----------



## distant.star (Jan 18, 2013)

.
Thanks, this is helpful. I got the ProShow Gold, and I agree with everything you've said. Here's a first thing I put together just to try it out:

Murdering Camden





jonathan7007 said:


> Distant Star,
> I heard good things about ProShow so bought that. Animoto hosting seems like it might be an issue for my customers I expect I will I do such "shows" for paying customers. But the real estate industry wants hosting, as they can't do that themselves. Individuals not at all.
> 
> I did my first quick show the other day and I can see that there is a lot of customization possible. I can't compare the two production environments but you'll be able to do a lot with ProShow. I use "gold", too. Don't yet see anything I'd have to have in the next level, ""Producer"(?)
> ...


----------

